

Godaddy's official position on SOPA - Just Posted - damonpace
http://support.godaddy.com/godaddy/go-daddys-position-on-sopa/
This was just posted today.
======
davidu
Most of this is not a new posting -- just the material at the top.

She is using dangerous language -- talking about children, and about
counterfeit goods which harm lives.

She makes it seem as if one must be for SOPA if they want to be against
harming children or counterfeit goods. But that's not a logical conclusion.
You can be for helping children and against SOPA. In fact, I'd imagine that
would describe just about everyone who opposes SOPA.

SOPA is far reaching. SOPA is terrible and needs to be stopped. I'm all for
something that stops the harm of children and the spread of counterfeit goods,
but that's not what the SOPA debate is actually about. So let's focus on SOPA
and not get misdirected by Ms. Jones.

~~~
maratd
> talking about children

And this is the key. Right in the first paragraph. I love children. I'm about
to have my first in March.

But if you can't make a cohesive argument for something without trotting out
"but think of the children!" in the very first paragraph, for an issue that is
only tangentially related to kids ... well ... that pretty much says
everything.

------
Bud
Hard to even count the ways in which this statement is wrong.

Also, GoDaddy needs to hire an editor who can spell "complementary".

Maybe their editors are all too busy staring blankly at breasts, like in their
ads.

~~~
unoti
Their content management system probably has four screens of upselling before
the spell checker kicks in, causing their eyes to glaze over.

------
secretwhistle
I love it when entities take a controversial position and, despite having the
option to actually hear directly from the people its affecting, go ahead and
just lock down the comment section.

~~~
dchest
Obviously, they locked the comment section in order _to keep the Internet a
better and safer place, especially for children_.

~~~
sausagefeet
And counterfeit goods!

------
azth

      Go Daddy has a full time presence in Washington D.C. and
      takes an active role in policy development that impacts 
      the Internet, particularly issues having to do with children.
    

OMG won't you think of the children?!

------
ryandvm
So... what does Go Daddy have to gain from SOPA? Is there really that much
money to be made in facilitating this ham fisted ban hammer?

~~~
kijin
I can almost imagine a couple of new add-ons that are selected by default at
checkout:

"We'll forward all copyright complaints to you within 24 hours so that you can
take action before your domain gets blocked forever! This is absolutely
necessary if you want to host user-created content! Only $12.95 per month!"

"We can expedite the appeals process if your domain ever gets blocked! We have
backroom deals with the RIAA/MPAA! Only $249.95 per domain per incident!"

------
ohashi
This is coming from a company that has no problem pulling your website without
any legal reason (see seclists.org).

------
andrewflnr
> The question should be how, not whether, we develop a > notice and takedown
> regime in a responsible and responsive way.

I agree. But SOPA is not the answer. Apparently this author cannot conceive of
a better alternative.

------
breckinloggins
GoDaddy's position doesn't strike me as malicious, but rather hopelessly
naive. "We can't imagine the powers in this bill being abused" seems to be
their position.

~~~
badkangaroo
Naive to say the least. Mell Watt, one of congressmen present at the first
hearing admitted to not knowing what a dividend was, and voted to allow banks
to gamble on chaotic markets causing the 2008 crash. Now he's admitting to
"not knowing anything about this technology" and saying "im no nerd, but..."
and then continues to say that Issa was just wrong, and his experts are wrong,
experts which include google. If you don't understand what you're voting on
you're supposed to abstain.

~~~
mehwoot
Can I just point out, there is no way google and any of their experts are
going to be neutral in this. Google has everything to lose and nothing to gain
from stricter copyright policing. Just because someone is an expert doesn't
mean they are neutral. I'm sure there would have been very many financial
'experts' from the banks arguing why the banks needed the freedom to do what
they did...

~~~
Klinky
I will agree to an extent with your point. An expert's neutrality can often be
questioned. However, I bet you that the experts some in congress are relying
on, write their opinions down on green pieces of paper with numbers on them.

------
devmach
> Go Daddy is the world’s largest domain name registrar with more than 50
> million domain names under management.

Every time when i read some company's "we are f.ing big you s.ckers" shit, i
hate them a lot... Yes you are a big company because of us, the individuals.
If you forget it, you have to lose.

------
cowmixtoo
GoDaddy supports the bill because they love taking a contrary positions on an
given issue. They see most of the industry taking X position on SOPA and so
they take Y position. Corporate wise, they just seem to get off on it.

------
blrgeek
tl;dr. Somebody please think of the children!

------
koenigdavidmj
I guess a company /can/ survive with the amount of bad PR that GoDaddy gets.

------
fedorabbit
Let's say are rid of foreign porn. Are our Children safe now?! What about
American porn sites? *Oh right, we are gonna make another bill fixing that! I
swear US is more and more like China these days.

------
iterationx
If the singularity happens and I become immortal, I will boycott Godaddy until
the heat death of the universe.

------
muyuu
Complimentary => complementary

------
mikehoward
It's a FUD piece. Says nothing.

------
georgieporgie
There was way too much self promotion ("look how I work to stop bad
pharmaceutical resellers and protect children in some vague manner) and not
enough getting-to-the-point.

------
rsanchez1
If balancing the free flow of information means restricting it, no thanks.

